# Odyssee shower tray



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi 
Not sure if this should be here or in the Tips section but... 
Our shower tray was always very slow to drain, and I checked it out the other day. 
I removed the inspection plate under the floor and found that Chausson had left at least four inches too much drain tube between the shower and the tank. 

Because it is a straight run to where the tube exits the floor these extra inches were making part of the run uphill :roll: 
I held onto the shower end of the tube and had my BH pull on the other! 
Problem solved!! 

Mark.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mark it may have been left like that on purpose to form a u bend to stop nasty niffs comming into the shower ?
terry


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Terry 
The drain fitting itself has a "u-bend" feature, which was why I was confident that removing the excess would cure the problem...


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mark then make sure the pipe only goes into the tank by a inch or two :wink: if it coils in th bottom this slows the drainage a lot when the tank fills, as I found out when doing mine :lol: 
terry


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Terry 
Fortunately the tank has proper skin fittings for the shower and sink so thats not a problem :lol: 
I was somewhat bemused that the main waste tank is in the middle on the nearside and the kitchen waste tank was at the rear on the offside. 
I say WAS, as I have now moved it to the middle so as to be more friendly to dump both on French drain pads :wink: 

Mark.


----------

